# مشروع ارض معارض دولية وقاعة مؤتمرات من تصميمى ما رايكم



## saif noor (5 يونيو 2006)

هذا هو تاموقع العام لاحد مشاريعى وهو ارض معارض وقاعة مؤتمرات دولية ارجو معرفة ارائكم


----------



## shetos__7 (5 يونيو 2006)

مينفعشى نقول رأينا على موقع عام فقط بس مبدئيا جميل بس المشكلة أن الكتل مش واضحة مفيش أى ظل للكتل لأن الصورة كلها غامقه .


----------



## khoookha (5 يونيو 2006)

المشروع اظهاره جميل وباين انه بداخله أشياء أخرى جميله ولكن نريد معرفة البلانات ليتم النقد والاستفادة بشكل أوضح


----------



## eng_sam0 (6 يونيو 2006)

:81: بالنسبة للظلال زي مايقول المهندس شيتوس 7 طبيعي مايكون فيه ظلال لانه موقع عام ليلي اما بالنسبة للمشروع لا يمكن التعليق عليه بصراحه ؟
نرجو ان تفيدنا بتفاصيل اكتر والله يوفقك انشالله يسيف


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (7 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة شغل الاضاءة و الماكس و التغطيات مبهرة حلو جدا ان انت بتعرف تشتغل حلو كدة فيهم .


----------



## saif noor (7 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة يا جماعة ده مش شغل ماكس ولا حاجة لقد كان عمل اخراجى لى عن طريق برنامج accurender بحيث استطعت والحمد لله اخراج افضل ما فيه . هل تعلمون ماهو الaccurender؟


----------



## shetos__7 (7 يونيو 2006)

ممكن تعرفنا أكتر على البرنامج ده ولو تعرف تبعته و التعليم بتاعه تكون فعلا عمل خدمه كبيرة معانا وهل هو أسهل فى الريندر من الماكس ولا فى صعوبه فيه أحنا مستنين الرد .


----------



## م/ ميدو (7 يونيو 2006)

ارجو وضع البلانات للاطلاع والنقد والتعلم والفائده اولا
ثم بعد ذلك نعرف عن البرنامج وكيفيه الاخراج
شاااكرين لك ياباش مهندس


----------



## المهندسة مي (8 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مورقع عام جميل للمشروع .. 
بس عشان يكمل .. فين باقيه .. انا بحب احتفظ بالمشاريع دي .. ياريت تدرجه .. 
وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ,,


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك .......البلانات الله يكرمك


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل جدااااا واظهاره غايه فى الجمال


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (12 مارس 2007)

ونتمنى من المزيد


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مشروع ولكنه غير واضح يحتاج الى توضيحه مساقط على الاقل


----------



## السعودي (12 مارس 2007)

كم انت جميل ..


----------



## عاشق المدينة (12 مارس 2007)

اضافة للبلانات تعرض لنا واجهات ومناظير حتى نتعمق اكثر بالمشروع
باين العمل جبار ياسيف الله يعطيك العافية وللامام انشالله
مودتي


----------



## نيسو (14 مارس 2007)

عايزين نشوف البلانات والواجهات


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المشرف النوبى (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم قاعه رائعه بس ممكن اعرف الدوله التى تتمنى انت تقيم فيها هذه القاعه


----------



## zoromba (15 مارس 2007)

a;vha;vha;vha;vha;vha;vha;vha;vha;vha;vh


----------



## الأمل موجود (20 مارس 2007)

رائع..................................


----------



## همسات الليل (21 مارس 2007)

يا سيف يالي زوقك مفيش كدا
أنا طلبه منك كذا حاجه
عرفنا على برنامج accurenderوياريت تدينا فكره عنه
الموقع العام مش محسسني أوي بفرقlevelعلشان نحس بالكتل يعني لو كنت فتحت اللون شويه كان ممكن يظهر الظل المرمي
plansهي ألي بتثبت نجاح المشروع 
أتمنالك التوفيق مجهود رائع وزوق وأحساس أروع
كما يقال العماره أم الفنون


----------



## رامينيا (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ..... انا بوافق الاغلبية الاظهار كثيييير حلو لاكن الكتل مشواضحة و بتالي الوقع مش مفهوم كثير .... ياريت تكمله بباقي الرسومات..........و مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## تارة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

:63: :18: اين المخططات الكتل ليست واضحة


----------



## المعمارى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

its Good but where is the daylight layout??


----------



## سارة باتنة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لم تضهر الصورة شككككككراا


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصراحة شغل الاضاءة و الماكس و التغطيات مبهرة حلو جدا ان انت بتعرف تشتغل حلو كدة فيهم .*


----------



## green eye (5 أكتوبر 2009)

تصميمك كلش حلو جدا مبروك............بس عندي طلب........اذا ساعدتني اكون شاكرا لك جدا.........هل تستطيع ان ترسلي لي تصميمك هاي (
*مشروع ارض معارض دولية وقاعة مؤتمرات) كاملا لكي استفد منها ....انا طالب في هندسة المعمارية....وها هو عنواني( [email protected]
*


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم يا ريت تزودنا بتفاصيل اكثر وضوح وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## العقبى (11 فبراير 2010)

رائع واوافق الجميع التصميم غير واضح


----------



## hermione (12 فبراير 2010)

الموقع العام رائع طبعا واكيد برضو باقى المشروع حلو بس للاسف الحلو ميكملش 
لازم نشوف البلانات والواجهات وياريت المناظير كمان


----------



## hananfadi (12 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم 
كما اشار الاخوة ينقص بعض الاضاءة و الظلال للتفرقة بين الكتل


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم من السودان احتاج الى مكونات مراكز المؤتمرات و المعارض الدوليه ارجو المساعده فى اقرب وقت تحياتى


----------



## nedjma_md (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع لاباس فيه


----------



## الشفق الابيض (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تصميمك كلش حلو جدا مبروك............بس عندي طلب........اذا ساعدتني اكون شاكرا لك جدا.........هل تستطيع ان ترسلي لي تصميمك هاي (
*مشروع ارض معارض دولية وقاعة مؤتمرات) كاملا لكي استفد منها ....انا طالب في هندسة المعمارية....وها هو عنواني( [email protected] )*
و شكرا


----------



## SHADIBAKRY (6 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محبة السلام (25 يناير 2012)

ممكن معلومات وامثله مشابهه عن مشروع ارض المعارض جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اين المشروع


----------



## banasa (3 يوليو 2013)

يا جماعة....:87:
واللًه اني ما اشوف اي شيْ 
ما اعرف شنو المشكلة


----------

